# Preventing injury



## Trump (Nov 20, 2018)

Just curious, I don’t wear knee straps or wrist straps or any support only the odd occasion if I squat or deadlift heavy I wear a belt. At the age of 41 should I be wearing these supports even though I have no pain right now??


----------



## Jin (Nov 20, 2018)

Trump said:


> Just curious, I don’t wear knee straps or wrist straps or any support only the odd occasion if I squat or deadlift heavy I wear a belt. At the age of 41 should I be wearing these supports even though I have no pain right now??



No. 

10char.


----------



## Trump (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks for the long in depth reply Jin. Very educational ha ha



Jin said:


> No.
> 
> 10char.


----------



## Jin (Nov 20, 2018)

Trump said:


> Thanks for the long in depth reply Jin. Very educational ha ha



Knee sleves will give you some extra pounds on your squats and keep your knees nice and warm. 

Knee wraps give you even more spring/power/extra pounds. 

They are both more a focus of performance vs injury prevention (at least that’s what I’ve gathered). 

Straps are for when your grip strength isn’t on par with your pulling strength. Non strap solutions to DL pulls are over/under grip or hook grip. I only use straps when my forearms or elbows are inflamed and when gripping/pulling hurts them to the point where I cannot perform the lift with a moderate to light weight. 

I did 5x20 BB rows with 225 which is pretty light but had to use straps because my right forearm was in too much pain to grip. 

I like belts for heavy dead’s and heavy squats. Throwing out your back isn’t hard. 

So, if you don’t have any issues right now then you don’t need the extra equipment. 

At 41 you should just consider stopping the gym altogether. I hear s30w is looking for a golf partner. 

I think knee straps are BDSM not gym stuff.


----------



## Trump (Nov 20, 2018)

225 bent over row?? Amateur. I use straps on deadlift when I get above 3 plates usually. I no time for golf either I am chasing 270lb over the next few year with abs 



Jin said:


> Knee sleves will give you some extra pounds on your squats and keep your knees nice and warm.
> 
> Knee wraps give you even more spring/power/extra pounds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 20, 2018)

I’ll give you my take, for me. Remember I’m tall and old and I’ve not been good to my body and haven’t always been smart (or ever?). I have very sharp elbow pain in my right arm. When I wear an elbow sleeve it takes the pain away while doing any pressing movements. I take it off during biceps. A while ago I injured my wrist at work. It was a bad injury that went through my nerves and tendons. My thumb didn’t work at all. Bending my wrist is very painful and I couldn’t put weight on it without pain. Because of that I wear wrist wraps for any pressing movements. My lower back hates me from 22 years of riding motorcycles and climbing in and out of drag cars. I wear a belt for dead’s  and now squats. After a few knee surgeries I also wrap my knees for squats and leg presses. And I wear straps for deadliifting because that injured wrist has zero grip strength. 

I spend more time getting ready than I do actually lifting lol.


----------



## Jin (Nov 20, 2018)

Trump said:


> 225 bent over row?? Amateur. I use straps on deadlift when I get above 3 plates usually. I no time for golf either I am chasing 270lb over the next few year with abs



I was lucky to even row that with my arm the way it felt. 

I am 270 with (some) abs. Bitch.


----------



## Jin (Nov 20, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I’ll give you my take, for me. Remember I’m tall and old and I’ve not been good to my body and haven’t always been smart (or ever?). I have very sharp elbow pain in my right arm. When I wear an elbow sleeve it takes the pain away while doing any pressing movements. I take it off during biceps. A while ago I injured my wrist at work. It was a bad injury that went through my nerves and tendons. My thumb didn’t work at all. Bending my wrist is very painful and I couldn’t put weight on it without pain. Because of that I wear wrist wraps for any pressing movements. My lower back hates me from 22 years of riding motorcycles and climbing in and out of drag cars. I wear a belt for dead’s  and now squats. After a few knee surgeries I also wrap my knees for squats and leg presses. And I wear straps for deadliifting because that injured wrist has zero grip strength.
> 
> I spend more time getting ready than I do actually lifting lol.



Golf. It is now time for golf.


----------



## Trump (Nov 20, 2018)

270lb at 6’4 is same as 230lb at 6ft bitch




Jin said:


> I was lucky to even row that with my arm the way it felt.
> 
> I am 270 with (some) abs. Bitch.
> View attachment 6822


----------



## Jin (Nov 20, 2018)

Trump said:


> 270lb at 6’4 is same as 230lb at 6ft bitch



I am not Gibson. 

I am 6’2.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 20, 2018)

Jin said:


> Golf. It is now time for golf.


Don't shit on my aspirations Jin! I'm gonna compete someday!And not in golf.....


----------



## Trump (Nov 20, 2018)

Well thats impressive now you have my respect 



Jin said:


> I am not Gibson.
> 
> I am 6’2.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 20, 2018)

At only 5' 10" I'm feeling kinda small here.  265 this morning, with ab veins, so there is that I guess. 

The best took you have for injury prevention is your brain.  Lift smart.  Challange your limits, sure, but know where they are.  Work the muscle, not the weight.  Discipline not only applies training hard, but also knowing when enough is enough.


----------



## BrotherJ (Nov 20, 2018)

The few times I've injured myself it's when I was being dumb and not knowing my limits due to past injuries.


----------



## snake (Nov 20, 2018)

Trump said:


> Just curious, I don’t wear knee straps or wrist straps or any support only the odd occasion if I squat or deadlift heavy I wear a belt. At the age of 41 should I be wearing these supports even though I have no pain right now??



My opinion, use it all. 

Wrist wraps: They are important for pressing movements but will save you some serious injury over time to your wrists with squatting. These are my go-to wraps for years. 







Knee wraps: I have always put on knee wraps as soon as I got over 275. I once trained for a Raw Classic and it was probably on of the stupider things I have done in my lifting career. My knees were a wreck for months to follow. Knee wraps will help you out of the hole but they also allow for you to use more weight for the top end of the movement which I like. For DLing, they are okay with my form but not tight. They can give me a problem setting if too tight and my ass will come up too quick.

Belt: I use a thin belt; just what I have always used. Never liked the PL stiff, wide, non-tapered belts you see at every PL meet. 






Wrist straps: Oh hell yeah I use them for back work. I use both the straps and the hooks. I like the hooks for Lat Pulldowns because you don't have to wind them up tight. The straps are good for lower cable rows. I don't like the idea of using anything for DL but that's comes from my PL days. Also if you ever need to drop the weight, there's nothing to prevent you from doing that quickly.

For the guy that wants to chime in about grip strength;
 PLing: I never missed a DL due to grip.
BBing: A chain is only as it's weakest link. Your grip is the weak link in developing a good back. Take it out of the equation.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 20, 2018)

I need a new belt. I have an Inzer lever belt and I kind of hate it. It doesn't fit right and the lack of taper bothers me. I'd like something thinner.


----------



## Trump (Nov 20, 2018)

Make your own thread 30 don’t hijack mine &#55357;&#56834;


Straight30weight said:


> I need a new belt. I have an Inzer lever belt and I kind of hate it. It doesn't fit right and the lack of taper bothers me. I'd like something thinner.


----------



## Trump (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks for all your advice much appreciated


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 20, 2018)

Trump said:


> Make your own thread 30 don’t hijack mine &#55357;&#56834;


Shit my name has been mentioned in every reply, I forgot it wasn't my thread!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 20, 2018)

Highly recommend some knee sleeves and wrist wraps if u lift heavy.


----------



## elena (Jul 10, 2019)

yes you should wear all of them. because when you do squats or dead lift your spine could be effected so you should wear the belt.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 10, 2019)

elena said:


> yes you should wear all of them. because when you do squats or dead lift your spine could be effected so you should wear the belt.



why are you still here????


----------



## Seeker (Jul 10, 2019)

lmao! 10 sheep


----------



## Beserker (Jul 10, 2019)

Pure wisdom!


----------

